# Check out these cookers.



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## AllenOK (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey, Rainee, have you ever seen the "locomotive" rig that Oklahoma Joe uses in his competitions?


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

I've seen one like that, but don't remember who's it was.


----------



## eric (Apr 6, 2005)

THAT is very cool!


----------



## LeeAnn (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh boy, never seen anything like that around here.  I can think of several people that would love that!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 13, 2005)

Those are cool.  I remember seeing some imaginative ones at the Memphis in May competition:  a giant Pepto Bismol bottle, a guitar (an Elvis-themed team), and one that used the engine cavity of a Datsun or something as its smoker.  I want to remember a FedEx pilots team using an airplane fuselage somehow, but can't recall exactly.


----------

